

Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - hahla

If you have any side projects that you would be interested in selling, list them here and let&#x27;s see if anyone wants to buy it from you.
======
logn
I have some Java audio synthesis apps. They're GPL'd but I'd sell someone
exclusive commercial rights to them so they could fork them for any purpose.

This one has a lot of interesting classes and a general unit generator
synthesis pipeline:
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/applpi/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/applpi/)

And this one is essentially a wavetable oscillator which lets users redraw the
wavetable and sum different waves (and there's a piano-roll I started but
isn't shown in the UI):
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/originalsynth/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/originalsynth/)

------
gdewilde
[http://go-here.nl/game/PlanetArray.html](http://go-
here.nl/game/PlanetArray.html)

Forget about the CS degree. _This_ will teach you how incredibly slow a coder
you really are and let you upgrade to Starcraft like apm. Additional version
can be made in almost unlimited variation.

------
kmort
Also see a recent discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7656154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7656154)

------
krrishd
There's a ton of services that do precisely this
([http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)). Why here?

------
miriadis
Hi everyone.

Mine is Loviv.com a designer's showcase site (<1000) and Twitter account
(@lovivteam)

Regards.

